

Meet Hello, Firefox's No-Login Video Chat System. It's a Big Deal - andrenatal
http://www.fastcompany.com/3040944/meet-hello-firefoxs-no-login-video-chat-system-its-a-big-deal

======
gitaarik
To try it out see: [https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-hello-video-
and...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-hello-video-and-voice-
conversations-online#w_start-a-conversation)

